# live rock score!



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

I AM THE CRAIGSLIST MASTER!!

some people had some live rock for sale on craigslist for a while for $250.well today i txted them and they asked me what i would be able to offer and i said...wait for it $120 and they excepted! went to there house and weighed it on a scale and it topped out at 74 pounds.so i got around 71 ponds of live fiji rock for 120.thats less than $2 a pound vs my lfs at $5.99 lb.

so i turned this bucket










into this scape


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No fair!! Now ya gotta split it up amongst us.:-D
J/K. Great find. The bargains are out there.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> No fair!! Now ya gotta split it up amongst us.:-D
> J/K. Great find. The bargains are out there.


indeed they are.i was watching this persons post for like a month.the price was outta my range and all i did was make a offer a low offer but a offer.they bit it so im happy.also if you have noticed the tank has a red tint to it.i got some red stuff growing on the walls......also live sand,is it true that you can mix regular play sand with live sand and the regular sand will become live?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm yea, but using regular play sand your going to have issues with silicates, and probably Cyano Algae along with that. But, looks like a normal Diatom Bloom going on in the tank, as far as I can tell. In essence, what ever substrate you add will more or less be seeded and get taken over by the bio life and bacteria in the tank. But Play Sand is a toughy.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Umm yea, but using regular play sand your going to have issues with silicates, and probably Cyano Algae along with that. But, looks like a normal Diatom Bloom going on in the tank, as far as I can tell. In essence, what ever substrate you add will more or less be seeded and get taken over by the bio life and bacteria in the tank. But Play Sand is a toughy.


so in a nut shell you saying that with the play sand i have in the tank now is probably gonna turn live due to the bio life?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No probable, it will team with life, just like the Live Sand. The Live Sand organisms will grow into the play sand, kinda like a take over. Yea, it will become just like Live Sand.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> No probable, it will team with life, just like the Live Sand. The Live Sand organisms will grow into the play sand, kinda like a take over. Yea, it will become just like Live Sand.


o ol i get it now..o and i found aa hitch hicker..a crab of some sort.and he eatin my walls of my tank.lol gotta get some more.any recommendations for cheap?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheap Crabs? Snails?
The crabs, all depends on if you plan on keeping any corals, that would tell us which direction to point you.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Cheap Crabs? Snails?
> The crabs, all depends on if you plan on keeping any corals, that would tell us which direction to point you.


yes its gonna be a reef tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would not advise hermits in a reef tank, although there are many that keep them. If they can't find enough to eat and get hungry, they will start to pick at your corals. And I think you will have a hard time with corals in a tank that has play sand as a substrate. Your going to have issues with your water. Play Sand is notorious for Silicates and Silicates are notorious for Cyano and Phosphates. I would strongly recommend against the use of Play Sand. 
With that said, Blue Legged Hermits, Red Legged Hermits, Scarlet Reef Hermits to name a few, are good Reef Crabs to use.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I would not advise hermits in a reef tank, although there are many that keep them. If they can't find enough to eat and get hungry, they will start to pick at your corals. And I think you will have a hard time with corals in a tank that has play sand as a substrate. Your going to have issues with your water. Play Sand is notorious for Silicates and Silicates are notorious for Cyano and Phosphates. I would strongly recommend against the use of Play Sand.
> With that said, Blue Legged Hermits, Red Legged Hermits, Scarlet Reef Hermits to name a few, are good Reef Crabs to use.


welp time to bury my head on craigslist again for some live sand.lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> welp time to bury my head on craigslist again for some live sand.lol


 :-D
:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I was at the LFS today and saw Live Rock $7.99 a lb! :shock:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> I was at the LFS today and saw Live Rock $7.99 a lb! :shock:


Yea, thats actually a good price. I've seen it at $9 a lb. Lowest I've seen is $6 a lb if you buy more than 50lbs at one time.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Fiji Tokata rock is around $5.99 - $7 /lb around here.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there a rule of thumb.... lbs per gallon that you have to use of Live Rock?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Minimum suggested use is 1lb per gallon.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah 1lb per gallon. but anyway i was bored today and threw on some t8 lighting to help the rock out some with growth. it died off some during the switch..im short a bulb so i had to sub a different color.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

crap.so i just noticed some little almost white or see threw things growing on the rock.looks like it has tenticals.what is it and could it be bad????


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like aptasia. Can you post a pic?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

under the rock to the left of the damsel


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, Aiptasia.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup, Aiptasia.


ok but good or bad?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, aptasia is right. You want to get rid of it. 

I have always had success with peppermint shrimp in the removal of aptasia.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Yes, aptasia is right. You want to get rid of it.
> 
> I have always had success with peppermint shrimp in the removal of aptasia.


wake at the moment im broke do you have a few to spare for a lil just to clean it up?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, go see Bob in milford. He sells them for like $7 a piece...


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wake49 said:


> LOL, go see Bob in milford. He sells them for like $7 a piece...


humm ill have to see if i can grab some money up......so what does this shrimp do to get rid of it...eat it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

A syringe and lemon juice. Shoot it right down the stalk, fill it with lemon juice. Or, because your tank is still new, take the rock out and boil it in water.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> A syringe and lemon juice. Shoot it right down the stalk, fill it with lemon juice. Or, because your tank is still new, take the rock out and boil it in water.


wont that kill it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Huh, thought we were talking about ways to kill Aiptasia. ?:dunno:


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Huh, thought we were talking about ways to kill Aiptasia. ?:dunno:


the rock sorry wont it kill the rock if i boil it?or should i just boil the rock that its on and not all of it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, just boil the rock that you see it on. And yes, it will kill the bacteria and everything on it.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, just boil the rock that you see it on. And yes, it will kill the bacteria and everything on it.


ok but whats the chances of it growing on it again.should i really just get a few shrimp or what?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

92smokeaccord said:


> humm ill have to see if i can grab some money up......so what does this shrimp do to get rid of it...eat it?


Yes


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

well i tried 6 pet stores from new haven to southington and everybody is out of peppermint shrimp......what to do what to do....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I've boiled a few pieces of my rock several times. Its not going to mess anything up. The bacteria and everything else will grow back in short order.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I've boiled a few pieces of my rock several times. Its not going to mess anything up. The bacteria and everything else will grow back in short order.


i can boil one piece easy but the other not so much..its a 15lb rock cave and i really don't want to break it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, that makes it tougher to do.


----------



## Fredsterbit (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there a particular reason why you want to get rid of the aptasia? I'm just asking I don't know.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Aiptasia is a pest anemone that reproduces like wid fire. They are a stinging anemone, that walks about the rankl and can sting and kill corals, and sting fish as well. Mojano Anemone have color to them and do actually look pretty cool, but here again can multiply like crazy and sting everything.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

92smokeaccord said:


> well i tried 6 pet stores from new haven to southington and everybody is out of peppermint shrimp......what to do what to do....


Did you try Milford? I swear I just saw peppermints at Petco...


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Did you try Milford? I swear I just saw peppermints at Petco...


naa i didnt go that far,,thats a 45min to a hr drive.....


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

92smokeaccord said:


> naa i didnt go that far,,thats a 45min to a hr drive.....


That's funny, because I regularly went to a place in Milford (when I was running the 150) called "Exotic Fish and Corals" and he is about forty minutes from my house. My wife would just roll her eyes.

There is a place in Waterbury called "Waterbury Aquarium". He does saltwater stuff.


----------

